# Why arent there many Corgis in the UK?



## MeganMarie (30 November 2017)

Hi, 

So in the near future I would love to get a Corgi. I have always wanted too. Ive been looking up Corgi puppies for sale in the UK recently and it appears there arent many breeders who breed them (or I just cant find them).  Ive found one or two breeders but I will only use registered breeders, no puppy farms or anything along those lines. 

I think I read somewhere that a lot of breeders stopped breeding them (especially Pembroke) because of the docking of tails being illegal here. Not that, that even matters to me - he wouldnt be a working dog & I dont believe a dog should have their tail docked unless complete and utterly necessary, especially if theyre only docked nowadays for cosmetic reasons (whch is legal in America). 

 So Are they just scarce or unpopular here in the UK? I find a lot of them for sale in America, but obviously I dont want to transport a puppy for that long a flight + the quarantine when they get here. 

Im based in South East (maybe theyre just unpopular around here),  anyway, I found some for sale in Wales (obviously  ), but none local - not that it matters because I will travel!

Does anyone here have a Corgi? (Pembroke or Cardigan) in the UK. 

Thanks  sorry its very long


----------



## CorvusCorax (30 November 2017)

Annette4 on here is a big Corgi advocate 
I think both types are endangered 

Have you considered a Swedish Valhund as an alternative?
And have you tried the Champdogs site? Or the breed clubs? Maybe a visit to a show?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (30 November 2017)

a pal has a couple-she is in the Highlans and travels to Wales for them. they are the cutest pups I have to say


----------



## m1stify (30 November 2017)

Im from Ireland and my mum has a corgi they are even rarer here! She is going on 11 now. They are the best dogs! I had a corgi cross as a child who used to herd sheep with my Dad. They have strong personalities and can be very stubborn &#128512; cant wait till I get one myself upset to hear not many in the uk as I thought I would be able to get one easily over there. Hope you find one OP!


----------



## Widgeon (30 November 2017)

MeganMarie said:



			Hi, 

So in the near future I would love to get a Corgi. I have always wanted too. Ive been looking up Corgi puppies for sale in the UK recently and it appears there arent many breeders who breed them (or I just cant find them).  Ive found one or two breeders but I will only use registered breeders, no puppy farms or anything along those lines. 

I think I read somewhere that a lot of breeders stopped breeding them (especially Pembroke) because of the docking of tails being illegal here. Not that, that even matters to me - he wouldnt be a working dog & I dont believe a dog should have their tail docked unless complete and utterly necessary, especially if theyre only docked nowadays for cosmetic reasons (whch is legal in America). 

 So Are they just scarce or unpopular here in the UK? I find a lot of them for sale in America, but obviously I dont want to transport a puppy for that long a flight + the quarantine when they get here. 

Im based in South East (maybe theyre just unpopular around here),  anyway, I found some for sale in Wales (obviously  ), but none local - not that it matters because I will travel!

Does anyone here have a Corgi? (Pembroke or Cardigan) in the UK. 

Thanks  sorry its very long
		
Click to expand...

I went through exactly this a bit over a year ago - couldn't find a (decent) Corgi breeder in the North of England / South of Scotland. I rang lots of people on Champdogs who turned out to all be no longer breeding them. Looked at Swedish Vallhunds next but decided they were probably too much of a working breed for us. Ended up with a Cairn terrier. Not complaining - he's the right dog for us - but like you I was surprised by the lack of Corgi breeders in the UK.


----------



## Oenoke (30 November 2017)

My friend has a Cardigan Corgi


----------



## Moobli (30 November 2017)

You have probably seen this site, but if not then it might be a good place to start the search.

http://www.ukcorgiclub.com/


----------



## Annette4 (30 November 2017)

Very big Corgi advocate but not ready to replace my soulmate just yet. 

Try joining UK Corgi Club on Facebook, lots of corgis, some breeders and some great advice. 

They still have a (unwarranted) reputation for nipping and they've been declining in popularity over the last 20 or so years and as such have hit the critical list  

There is a lady I would highly recommend but I don't think she has a litter at the moment and she's Manchester way. Have you tried ringing the breed society? They keep a list of litters and I'm almost positive there is a breed show coming up as well for you to get to meet breeders etc.

Be warned, they are barkers, they will break at least 4 Dysons in their lifetime and will totally steal your heart <3


----------



## Moobli (30 November 2017)

How near, is the "near future"? 

https://www.champdogs.co.uk/litter/46397

https://www.champdogs.co.uk/litter/46157


----------



## Moobli (30 November 2017)

KC list ... 

https://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/services/public/findapuppy/display.aspx?breed=5145&area=0


----------



## texas (1 December 2017)

I've a friend in Scotland who is a breeder.


----------



## Bellasophia (1 December 2017)

My first dog was a corgi...wonderful dog!
Do be sure to go to a breeder who has tested for DM....degenerative myelopathy..
Apparently it's a big problem in this breed..
https://www.welshcorgi-news.ch/Gesundheit/DM_eng.html


----------



## Laura2408 (1 December 2017)

I would love a corgi! Sadly everyone put me off by saying they were nippy and could be aggressive with children so I went for something else.

Wish I had done a bit more research into them as they are a lovely looking dog.


----------



## Annette4 (1 December 2017)

Laura2408 said:



			I would love a corgi! Sadly everyone put me off by saying they were nippy and could be aggressive with children so I went for something else.

Wish I had done a bit more research into them as they are a lovely looking dog.
		
Click to expand...

It's such a shame people still think that, I'm yet to come across one who is nippy as breeders over the years have worked really hard to remove those traits. There was a massive uproar at the recent C4 programme around that and the fact they called them terriers when they're pastoral dogs!


----------



## ZinQ (23 October 2018)

I have a Pembroke Welsh Corgi.  He is so very gentle with kids.  If you are looking for a Corgi, start with the UK Corgi Club on Facebook.  You will soon see how much these feisty, loyal and protective dogs are loved.  My dog Loki.


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 October 2018)

My friend has a 2 one looks like the one above bit is tri coloured the other has fine silky hair so not sure if it's a different type, I think she got hers from someone in Wales both lovely dogs and she has small grandkids and they are really good with them, they are not at all snappy one is a bit vocal she does a kind of howl bark when excited but it's not all the time.


----------



## CorvusCorax (23 October 2018)

My mother had them growing up and they can be feisty little dogs. The reputation for nippiness comes from their innate herding instincts (nipping at the heels of livestock to move them).
I can't imagine there is much of that instinct still left in modern lines, and if there is, people should do their research accordingly - goes back to the discussion of expecting dogs with working heritage to mould seamlessly into a low energy pet home, despite their genetics!
This thread is from last year, I wonder if the OP got sorted?


----------



## Quigleyandme (25 October 2018)

My first dog was a Pembroke corgi bitch bred by the Jockey Club vet in Hong Kong.  She was my Christmas present when I was nine except she wasn't born until Boxing Day and that six week wait was interminable.  All my Christmas presents were dog related too.  She would attempt to herd us kids when we were swimming and get lower and lower in the water until we all got out to prevent her from drowning.  She did nip a Chinese waiter once which was very out of character and was jailed for a week to reflect on her behaviour.  Mum later had a Cardigan dog here in the U.K. that was never neutered as he wasn't very sexy.  Mum's friend was looking after Taff when her lab bitch welped.  Taff was convinced they were his and used to trot six miles down the lane every morning to visit "his pups" usually followed by a number of frustrated car drivers.  They were both super dogs but could shed for Wales.


----------

